# Rescue Help



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

I have just spoken to a gentleman who is having to move into assisted accommodation due to his wife's health issues.

They have a cat that needs to be rehomed by then otherwise they are considering the PTS option. Not an option that they want to consider but they have exhausted other avenues.

The rescue centre that I volunteer with has no foster spaces. 

Are there any rescues that might be able to help? They would need help with transport but he is willing to cover costs. If you are able to help, please can you let me know either here or by PM and I will give as much info as I can.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

where abouts are they?


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

They are in Rugby and the little lady is around 10 years old, although they aren't 100% sure. Initially he thought she was 7.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

LouiseH said:


> They are in Rugby and the little lady is around 10 years old, although they aren't 100% sure. Initially he thought she was 7.


is there any chance of a photo and/or description of her and i'll see if i can help


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

The info that I have at the moment is that she is black and white DLH. I'm waiting for him to send through some photo's with more information. As soon as I get them I will update - appreciate your help xxx


----------



## VioletIndigoSky (Mar 25, 2009)

Is this cat still looking for a new home? Is Carmarthenshire, West Wales too far to transport her?

Many thanks,

Samantha


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

She has been rehomed now, thanks Samantha


----------



## VioletIndigoSky (Mar 25, 2009)

That's brilliant!


----------

